# Who do you want the Mavs to draft?



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

In the up coming draft who do you think the Mavs should go after and why?

I think personally think Aaron Miles would like good in a blue and white jersey if the Mavs can get him in the late 2nd round or as a undrafted FA.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Andrew Bogut


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Anima said:


> In the up coming draft who do you think the Mavs should go after and why?
> 
> I think personally think Aaron Miles would like good in a blue and white jersey if the Mavs can get him in the late 2nd round on as a undrafted FA.


*Its tough to draft players without any picks... :curse: *


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, we have no picks. 

If we're talking late rounders we can get in a trade though, I think we need to go after a 4. The perfect guy would be Coppenrath. He has the chance to be a Van Horn kind of player. 

I disagree with the Miles idea though. I don't think we need to go after another PG.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I would say no one, but if they had to draft someone, I would say Joey Graham. A physically strong 2-4 player who can finish around the rim.

Or a young player to replace Finley.

Really, someone who can force Bradly to the IR list.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

SMDre said:


> I would say no one, but if they had to draft someone, I would say Joey Graham. A physically strong 2-4 player who can finish around the rim.



Homer. 

J/K

If we had a pick I would also say Graham.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Mavs don't have any picks this year, but depth has not been an issue for them. They need to spend this offseason grooming their young talent and building some chemistry as a team.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I would say no one, but if they had to draft someone, I would say Joey Graham. A physically strong 2-4 player who can finish around the rim.
> 
> Or a young player to replace Finley.
> 
> Really, someone who can force Bradly to the IR list.


Does your avater have anything to do with it :biggrin: 
BTW i agree with you.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Does your avater have anything to do with it :biggrin:
> BTW i agree with you.


I would say no, but some how I think that you won't believe me. :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Zach said:


> Homer.
> 
> J/K
> 
> If we had a pick I would also say Graham.


I know.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Since we don`t have any good pick, I think we focus on this team.


----------

